# bialetti moka express 3 cup



## divingmsfishy (Apr 12, 2012)

can anyone please advise how to clean up bialetti moka express machine that got put on the gas ring with coffee in it but no water. The rubber ring seal has melted into a sticky mess and as it advises not to use detergent or anything abrasive to clean these types of aluminium coffee pots I am unsure how to clean it up. I have spare rubber rings and filter plate ready to fit, just need to clean this pot first!

any advice would be very much appreciated. I only had the pot 2 weeks before my mishap and would really

like to try and save it rather than send it to landfill. . . .









thanks


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Ouch! Big fan of the Bialetti. One thing, do not put in dishwasher. I did with one and it came out all faded. What a numpty! I guess you are looking to 'melt' the rubber off? Might standing in boiling water work, even just to soften the rubber allowing you to then clean off with a soft brush? Sorry, not really got a solution for you


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

A word of warning - If you stand it in hot water too long it will go the same way as in the dishwasher.

Is there still much rubber left on the pot or have you manage to peel it off?

If you've manage to get it all off then put the new washer and filter plate in and then put it on the hob, as if you were making a brew, but with no coffee in just water. Do this 2 or 3 times until the water comes out fairly clean. Then try making a brew using 1/3 coffee and 1/3 water (don't drink the resulting brew). Repeat this 2 or 3 times and that should hopefully flush out any remaining smell of burnt rubber.

Hope this helps.


----------



## divingmsfishy (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks to FDC and JamesG for your advice - I still have a lot of melted on rubber to remove so will try to peel or soak it off in hot water . . . have an aluminium pan that has gone through dishwasher and faded badly so will be careful not to soak pot for too long.. . . think the whole process will take some patience . . . thanks again


----------

